# Flat Bar Road Bike



## George (25 Apr 2009)

I've got a trapped nerve in my upper back and find riding a flat bar more comfortable. Consequently, I'm looking for a flat bar road bike. My local bike shop in Preston has a Claude Butler Chinook for £370. It seems a bit heavy and not a very good spec. Ribble won't build me a flat bar. Anybody recently bought one out there? Are there any specialists in the Lancashire area? Thanks.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Apr 2009)

You don't have to use the drops. Why not just ride on the tops and hoods - maybe with a shorter stem? Then you could go for a Ribble - or is it that you find the shifters difficult?


----------



## Muddyfox (25 Apr 2009)

I've just bought a Cannondale Synapse Speed .. very light and comfy to ride 

I've only had it since Monday but i did a 30 mile ride on it this morning and im very impressed with it, my previous bike was an MTB with slicks on so the Cannondale felt very fast 







Simon


----------



## HLaB (25 Apr 2009)

A colleague has the cannondale synapse it looks a great bike another has a Marin (Fairfax I think) it looks a great bike too and I have a Sirrus Sports (I've converted it to drops) its a great bike too and always gets a great review. I have one concern about the Sirrus mine has a 52t chainring, spesh are now putting smaller ones on, I prefer the larger one which offers higher gearing.


----------



## DJ (25 Apr 2009)

I am sure the Cannondale is great but you could look at "Ridgebacks" they build a lot of flat bar bikes and I think the specs are reasonable!

If you don't mind the name that is!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Apr 2009)

Somebody has nicked your peddles 


Jakes Dad said:


> I've just bought a Cannondale Synapse Speed .. very light and comfy to ride
> 
> I've only had it since Monday but i did a 30 mile ride on it this morning and im very impressed with it, my previous bike was an MTB with slicks on so the Cannondale felt very fast
> 
> ...


----------



## George (26 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I've already got a Ribble with a rotating stem on the headset but it's still abit uncomfortable. Has anyone looked at the Bianchi or Mira flatbars or seen any reviews?


----------



## P.H (26 Apr 2009)

Surosa Cycles in Oldham build up similar frames to Ribbles. I've only bought bits off them mail order, found them helpfull and well priced.
http://www.surosa.co.uk/

Before you give up on your drop bar bike - Have you tried any comfort bars? I have some 3T Morphe bars which along with cross top brake levers can offer the same position as straight bars. The 3Ts are now discontinued, similar is the Nitto Noodle bar, available in the UK from Planet X, get wider than you would for a normal drop bars to make the most of the top position.
http://www.rivbike.com/search/run?query=bars&commit=Search#product=16-113


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Apr 2009)

You can also get a lot of Nitto stuff from HubJub http://www.hubjub.co.uk/nitto/nitto.htm


----------



## P.H (26 Apr 2009)

youngoldbloke said:


> You can also get a lot of Nitto stuff from HubJub http://www.hubjub.co.uk/nitto/nitto.htm



Yes, but I thought it better to post a link to somewhere with some stock.


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Apr 2009)

Good thinking!


----------



## Muddyfox (26 Apr 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Somebody has nicked your peddles



ok ... it was fast down the hills but bloody hard work and fiddly getting back em 

Simon


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Apr 2009)

LMAO 


Jakes Dad said:


> ok ... it was fast down the hills but bloody hard work and fiddly getting back em
> 
> Simon


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (27 Apr 2009)

George said:


> I've got a trapped nerve in my upper back and find riding a flat bar more comfortable. Consequently, I'm looking for a flat bar road bike. My local bike shop in Preston has a Claude Butler Chinook for £370. It seems a bit heavy and not a very good spec. Ribble won't build me a flat bar. Anybody recently bought one out there? Are there any specialists in the Lancashire area? Thanks.



trek used to


----------



## mastineo (27 Apr 2009)

I ride a Giant FCR 2 and think its pretty good. I regularly ride 60+ milers and the occasional Audax. I went for the FCR 2 because I want/need a triple.


----------

